# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Exploits >  How horde can speak to alliance

## Fault

I posted this somewhere else, but never in its own thread. In orcish type:
D E D 42 3 125 3 1 3 3

alliance will see
L O L il l kil l a l l

 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Avianar47

lol, how about an alliance to horde one? but +rep for this

----------


## coffee

i like- 17 3 16 19 19
means- no l ag ha ha

if u want to figure somthing else out hears what a few things mean, but they have to be used like this by themselfs

1=a, 2=g, 3=l, 6=n, 10=ka, 11=ha, 13=aj, 16=ag, 17=no, 25=ka, 30=mt, 43=mu

i had more but the paper i have with em on got waterloged and now i cant read em

----------


## schijthozer

like this one :P it's for aliance to horde  :Smile:  

ss ee oo d a p = me lo ve y o u

----------


## idusy-org

posted! Alot!

----------


## Fault

yea, IIII posted it, because -->I made it. i took the code from Project Azeroth and on a road trip figured it out. I just wanna get some notation for making it

----------


## idusy-org

you didnt make it, as you said you took a couple words from the site, and made a phrase. do it everytime i yell in BGs. Anyone can figure that out. no offence.

----------


## Fault

ok i didnt sit there and come up with the table thats on ProjectAzeroth. But i came up with how to formulate that into L O L il l kil l a l l

----------


## idusy-org

Like I said, anyone could easily do that..... not 'create thred' worthy if you ask me :\

----------


## Clarity

if your alliance type "D A P EE BB" shows up as "Y O U L O O S E" on the horde side.

----------


## Piratewolf

> like this one :P it's for aliance to horde  
> 
> ss ee oo d a p = me lo ve y o u


OMFG NO! DONT TELL MORE PEOPLE THIS! I CANT EVEN ENTER A BG WITHOUT HAVING THIS SPAMMED ANYMORE!

----------


## Eeru

We could also make use of Language hacks, if you want a nice link PM me!

----------


## Spitt

you can understand their chat by using WoWSniffer

----------


## Alkash

D E D = L O L

i'm horde and don't like ally ^^
So io say always: B C BC D = gogol (something like IDIOT in french language) xD

----------


## Subvertigo

if Horde say:
"UO UO" appears as "HA HA" to alliance
"gaarde" appears as "kazoom"
"123 123" appears as "zug zug"

hey... at least you can make them laugh before you kill them ^^

edit: fixed one of the words ^^ don't want to give typos to alliance now do we? :P

----------


## rxox

do a /me : <message here>

make a macro for it... they will see it

----------


## Naravus

> do a /me : <message here>
> 
> make a macro for it... they will see it


this shows up as <player> makes strange motions. to opposing faction.

Just tested WoWSniffer and it works still. Though I'm not sure how bannable it is with new Warden.

----------


## Enfeebleness

> OMFG NO! DONT TELL MORE PEOPLE THIS! I CANT EVEN ENTER A BG WITHOUT HAVING THIS SPAMMED ANYMORE!


I mass spam it when i get bored and we're obvously going to lose


Alliance FTL  :Frown:

----------


## Naravus

the thread on WoWSniffer is closed but here is a link for any too lazy to look for it anyways: http://www.mmowned.com/forums/bots-p...ght=wowsniffer

if the links in their dont work i'll upload WoWSniffer somewhere

----------


## Sasukedk

from alliance to horde:
d a p as sd go = y o u lo ve me

d c p ae en = y o u lo se

its kewl hehe, else i dont know anything hehe.

----------

